# Breeding Boer does (size, age)



## Tenacross

I'm going to a production sale soon and I want to get it staight
in my head whether I will be able to breed the does I buy right
away or if I will need to wait. I read somewhere that a doe
should be 65% - 75% of their mature weight before being bred.
Assuming a reasonably fast growing doe, how old is that usually?
There are all ages of does at this sale. I assume 5 mo. olds are
way too young, but what about a 10 mo. old? I'm prepared to buy
the best I can afford and if that means I have to wait, I guess that
is what I will have to do, but I confess I'm impatient to get kids
out my new purchases.


----------



## sealawyer

We breed at 12+ months and at least 90+ pounds. Some folks wait until 18 months but since there is a rule that they must have kidded by 24 months then this is cutting it close. Depending on whether a doe is a slow grower, we usually breed after the 12th month.


----------



## HoosierShadow

I've heard many people tell me they won't breed any sooner than 90lbs/9-10mo. We have a doe that was a little over 80lbs the last time I checked her weight, and she is just now turning 9mo old. My son is using her in the 4-H percentage doe breeding program and he plans to breed her in the next month or two. In fact, we just bought a buck yesterday and are so very excited as he should really compliment her 

Good luck in your purchases!


----------



## nancy d

Our law is 10mos & 100lbs. That Lady of yourn most definitely. :wink: 
Have fun at the sale, which one are you checking out? If you come to Puyallup & see pedigrees posted on the pens it usually means that doe is for sale. 
13-15TH.


----------



## toth boer goats

With any Young Doe... I myself wait til they are a year old....or 1 1/2 year old...no matter if ...they are 90 lbs or over before 1 year old.... but... if you are wanting to start a bit earlier then a minimum 11 months old..and of good weight...and size...is good for a boer...

The only thing is ...when buying new animals... it is wise to quarantine them for a while anyway....just in case... so you don't expose anything... if they happen to have anything ....to the rest of your herd.....in the meantime..... you can feed the new Does.... worm them...check for cocci...(get a fecal for cocci and worms) trim them ect and make sure... they are health wise ready to breed..... You don't want to start them out preggo and wormy ect.... :wink:


----------



## Tenacross

nancy d said:


> Our law is 10mos & 100lbs. That Lady of yourn most definitely. :wink:
> Have fun at the sale, which one are you checking out? If you come to Puyallup & see pedigrees posted on the pens it usually means that doe is for sale.
> 13-15TH.


I'm going to be at the fair, Nancy, and you might recognize a goat there.
:wink: I wish the SRMGA sale was after the fair and not before, but
hey. Thanks for the insider tip on the pedigrees on the pens.


----------



## nancy d

Sweet!!! Try to keep her head up, she tends to turn into a brick wall to make you look like you're dragging her. She stands good though.
But goats always make a liar out of me.


----------



## Tenacross

nancy d said:


> Sweet!!! Try to keep her head up, she tends to turn into a brick wall to make you look like you're dragging her. She stands good though.
> But goats always make a liar out of me.


Glad to know it's not just me.


----------



## Clayton's Caprines

Glad to know it's not just me. [/quote]

My Boer doe was having NO part in leading in showmanship, breed classes, OR the pack class at my county fair this year. It might be because she is spoiled though. lol :laugh:


----------



## nancy d

Oh it's so much fun when they decide it's time to lay down. :roll: Then there's the one who stands in the opposite direction, bolts when you try to set her up & drags you behind her like you're a rag doll.


----------

